# Looking for beginner solo string library recommendations for use in a rock production that would work well with a guitar-shaped MIDI controller



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm looking for recommendations for a solo string library. I mostly make rock and am hoping to add some intimate sounding strings to a few songs similar to Bush's Glycerin or the intro to Refused's Tannhauser/Derive. Of course cost is a concern, but if it's worth the money then I'm willing to pay. Right now, the top contender from what I've read is Cinestrings Solo with Embertone ISS being in 2nd place. However, I'd like to get other opinions, especially if you have experience with multiple and can speak to the differences.

Something I feel I should mention is that I don't use a midi keyboard and write songs in GuitarPro then use the exported midi tracks to produce instruments I can't play such as drums or orchestral instruments. However, I have ordered a Jammy E guitar-shaped midi controller as that is something I feel that I could use. That being said, I guess another concern is ease of playability as well as the ability to be used in this workflow. I'm not a professional by any means, but I'd obviously still like the library to have a realistic sound to it. I also don't have the full version of Kontakt, but from my understanding they all work with the free version

Alternatively, would it be a better use of both my time and money to just go on something like Fiverr and pay for someone to produce the strings for me? I'm trying to a take a DIY approach and I do enjoy the whole process, but if it really is something I should get someone much more experienced to do for me then I guess it is what it is

Thanks for any and all responses


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

First order of business: use the search function and read up on the dozens of solo string threads that are already there.

Then again, I have no doubt that this will the _next_ solo string thread where a lot of the same stuff will get repeated. That said, please do read up on those existing threads, especially anything my favourite subject matter expert @ism has to say about the topic. Spoiler: there of course is no BEST choice, as usual it’s a “horses for courses” type deal.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

Best Solo Strings Right Now?


According to the title, any recommendations? I have several considerations: 8dio studio quartet with a ton of articulation, really great library, but I still don't like the tone 8dio anthology, limited but with a bonus ensemble and chamber size Spitfire solo strings, but I'm having a little...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

New 50 Solo String Libraries Poll - Which solo string libraries are you using in 2021?


Here is the solo strings poll to go with the string ensembles poll I just posted. If I have missed any then please let me know and I will add them to the list.




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

Solo strings still VSL best?


I have tried different options, but to this day I can't find a better, close and clean solo set of strings... am I the only one? I was noodling around some harmonies today and while improvising I thought this are, while not perfect, still the best solos around, as far as a classical quartet...




vi-control.net


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> First order of business: use the search function and read up on the dozens of solo string threads that are already there.
> 
> Then again, I have no doubt that this will the _next_ solo string thread where a lot of the same stuff will get repeated. That said, please do read up on those existing threads, especially anything my favourite subject matter expert @ism has to say about the topic. Spoiler: there of course is no BEST choice, as usual it’s a “horses for courses” type deal.


I guess I just need to do a better job of searching. I went through this last year but never pulled the trigger on anything because I couldn’t make a decision based on what I’d read. I tried searching again this year but didn’t see anything I hadn’t read last year

I could close out the post and just read those threads you linked though


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, maybe change the thread title a little bit and keep the post. Because some of your questions are unique. Particularly the “solo strings best suited for rock” part and the “MIDI controlled via guitar” bit. I think those are very interesting topics in their own right


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Well, maybe change the thread title a little bit and keep the post. Because some of your questions are unique. Particularly the “solo strings best suited for rock” part and the “MIDI controlled via guitar” bit. I think those are very interesting topics in their own right


Done!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

So, I have never actually used solo string samples in a rock context. I came close when I tried to do a cover version of a Gary Numan synthpop gem from his mid 1980s proto industrial-funk PPG era, and I ended up using Karoryfer Samples Vengeful series (now on sale for $119). Maybe also check out Chris Hein Solo Strings EXT (50% off at Best Service) - it offers no less than 14 solo instruments and is highly tweakable. The way these are recorded is very dry and phase aligned, so a typical “studio sound” without any baked in hall reverb, like for instance the Spitfire Solo Strings have.

I think you could get a lot of mileage out of those two.


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2021)

I'd be fascinated, and deeply impressed, if you could get anything like solo strings sounding halfway passible with a guitar controller - please share your results if you do!.

But have a look at those other threads that doctoremment mentions to get a sense of just how complex this problem is. 


Honest you best is almost certainly ...



deadriff said:


> Alternatively, would it be a better use of both my time and money to just go on something like Fiverr and pay for someone to produce the strings for me?



... to just do this. 


But one exception. I can't find the exact time, but I think that it's somewhere in this live stream on the Joshua Bell,





that I recall Alex using a Ukulele-like midi control with the polyphonic legato on the Joshua Bell, and the results sounded genuinely great.

It's a very special case though, hinging in very non-trivial ways on the specific design decisions of the Joshua Bell and it's polyphonic legato (details of which you can perhaps get a sense of on those other threads). So you should not expect this to generalize to a quartet. 

But have a look, it's a really fun demo, that, while I had never though would actually be useful - but hey, maybe this what you're after?


----------



## milford59 (Nov 26, 2021)

Unfortunately, the MIDI controller you are thinking of using has 10-12ms of latency plus whatever latency is introduced as a result of using a software instrument. I guess you may be able to get round that by tweaking all of the notes in your DAW after playing them in, but it’s not ideal.

That latency is due to the technology available at that price point - if you want a serious MIDI guitar with just 2 ms latency (plus software latency) then you should take a look at the MIDI Pro Guitar made by Rob O’Reilly at ROR Guitars. I have the 4-string Bass version of that guitar and it is awesome. best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry, the guitar-ish midi example in in part two of the JB livestream:


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, I have never actually used solo string samples in a rock context. I came close when I tried to do a cover version of a Gary Numan synthpop gem from his mid 1980s proto industrial-funk PPG era, and I ended up using Karoryfer Samples Vengeful series (now on sale for $119). Maybe also check out Chris Hein Solo Strings EXT (50% off at Best Service) - it offers no less than 14 solo instruments and is highly tweakable. The way these are recorded is very dry and phase aligned, so a typical “studio sound” without any baked in hall reverb, like for instance the Spitfire Solo Strings have.
> 
> I think you could get a lot of mileage out of those two.



Cool, those weren’t even on my radar, I’ll have to check them out. Although Chris Hein seems pretty pricey. When you say “these are recorded”, do you mean both or just the Chris Hein?

And looking at Karyofer, I remember at some point downloading a bunch of their freebies, but now I don’t think I’ve seem them show up in my DAW


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Nov 26, 2021)

This fellow may be an excellent example to demonstrate how a guitarist based composer can do with nowadays's technology.
However, his workflow is really hard to copy and not for anyone like newbie. It demands lots of practice as you learn a new instrument.
First thing comes to my mind is why not try the software he uses in the video instead of a midi guitar. The software MG2 transfer audio to midi signal so you can play your own guitar as a midi controller.
The problem is BBC2 Breath controller costs a lot. The SWAM modeling strings are not for beginners.

You could start with something straight forward like Embertone's solo strings. Although you can still check out THAT guy's channel for some workflow advice as guitar player.


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

ism said:


> I'd be fascinated, and deeply impressed, if you could get anything like solo strings sounding halfway passible with a guitar controller - please share your results if you do!.
> 
> But have a look at those other threads that doctoremment mentions to get a sense of just how complex this problem is.
> 
> ...



Yeah that’s what I’m starting to think is that I should just get someone who knows what they’re doing to produce them for me. Though I wouldn’t mind having something to play with for composing purposes, although I wouldn’t be willing to shell out a lot if that were the case


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

mohsohsenshi said:


> This fellow may be an excellent example to demonstrate how a guitarist based composer can do with nowadays's technology.
> However, his workflow is really hard to copy and not for anyone like newbie. It demands lots of practice as you learn a new instrument.
> First thing comes to my mind is why not try the software he uses in the video instead of a midi guitar. The software MG2 transfer audio to midi signal so you can play your own guitar as a midi controller.
> The problem is BBC2 Breath controller costs a lot. The SWAM modeling strings are not for beginners.
> ...



That audio to midi software was something I’d considered. The controller I bought is able to track bends and slides though which I figured might be better for tracking and performing. Not that I’d be trying to do bends on orchestral instruments, but I think it speaks to the accuracy of the tracking


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

milford59 said:


> Unfortunately, the MIDI controller you are thinking of using has 10-12ms of latency plus whatever latency is introduced as a result of using a software instrument. I guess you may be able to get round that by tweaking all of the notes in your DAW after playing them in, but it’s not ideal.
> 
> That latency is due to the technology available at that price point - if you want a serious MIDI guitar with just 2 ms latency (plus software latency) then you should take a look at the MIDI Pro Guitar made by Rob O’Reilly at ROR Guitars. I have the 4-string Bass version of that guitar and it is awesome. best of luck with whatever you decide.


That thing looks great. If I could pick one up used, it’d be ideal but i don’t know if I can justify spending $3k on a guitar midi controller. I hadn’t considered the controller adding latency. I guess I could track without monitoring and then shift everything back like you said


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

deadriff said:


> hen you say “these are recorded”, do you mean both or just the Chris Hein?


I was talking about CH (phase aligned) but Vengeful are dry as well. The Karoryfer stuff is all Sfz and use the Plogue player. Excellent stuff really. I bet you’d love their Orcophony too (off topic hehe).


----------



## deadriff (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I was talking about CH (phase aligned) but Vengeful are dry as well. The Karoryfer stuff is all Sfz and use the Plogue player. Excellent stuff really. I bet you’d love their Orcophony too (off topic hehe).


Lol I actually made a cover of Fleetwood Mac’s My Little Demon a while back and made the demon sounds myself; I definitely could have used Orcophony.


----------

